# How feasible for hauling wood?



## Danno77 (Nov 1, 2009)

Still looking at trucks. split between getting a really nice 3/4 - 1 ton truck that can haul the whole family and be a daily driver for my short drive to work OR getting a heavy duty cheaper truck and keeping my car or SUV for a daily driver.

How feasible is a flatbed for hauling wood? what about one like at this link that is diamond tread and no clear way to put temp sides up, maybe just using heavy duty straps? I haul 1,000lbs of wood on my small trailer with several ratcheting straps, but I just don't know if I feel comfortable hauling 3500lbs that way, and the log lengths would have to be shortened up so i could even heft them up onto the truck (ahhh, another benefit of a trailer!) so straps just don't seem optimal.

Anybody out there with a flatbed?

http://www.autotrader.com/dealers/d...elASC&address;=&pager;.offset=50&cardist=6290


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 1, 2009)

ok, still with the original question, but LOL, I think this would be better!
http://www.autotrader.com/dealers/d...name=rondo&car_id=265571442&dealer_id=3770577


----------



## SPED (Nov 1, 2009)

Another thing to consider is a nice trailer IF you have a SUV that can pull it safely.  For now I scrounge with my 1 ton pickup, and I pretty much fill it to the brim and then some with side boards on it and it doesn't complain.  It has a dana 80 under it and hydroboost brakes so it'll haul a couple tons with no issues.  Works nice but I'm looking to pick up a used landscaping trailer, with two axles.  It's a lot of work to get big pieces up into the truck, and requires me to cut them down a lot smaller which takes a whole lot more time.  With a trailer with fold down ramps I could roll the big suckers right up onto it.  Also, you could get much better mileage in an SUV than with a big truck and it's one less engine to have to maintain.  Not sure if this is feasible for you, but thought I'd throw it out there for what it's worth.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 1, 2009)

A small dump trailer has a low deck, no problem with a couple ton and tows easy behind a full size suv.  and it dumps.


----------



## billb3 (Nov 1, 2009)

I want the lighthouse.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 1, 2009)

the problem with trailers is that they require planning. I am a part-time scrounger, so having a truck handy would make life easier. besides, I hate having to try to back a trailer out of our timber, or find some way to turn around in it. I love my Jeep, don't get me wrong, it can really tow (look up towing capacities on a Jeep grand cherokee, I think you'll be surprised), but maneuvering in a pickup is easier and requires one less license plate. Also, this allows you to buy a trailer to go along with your truck, cause we all know how infectious the need to "haul more" can be!


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 1, 2009)

BTW, the more I look at it, the more I think I can see some stake holes on the sides of that first truck. Not a Fan of the exhaust on it, but those toolboxes are kinda handy.

I wonder what my budget is for a "work truck" as opposed to the "daily driver / work truck combo"? maybe I should go ask the "boss"


----------



## afblue (Nov 1, 2009)

The 7.3 Turbo Diesel Powerstroke in the first one is by far a better motor than whats in the chevy in #2. The 7.3 will out last the truck itself.


----------



## struggle (Nov 1, 2009)

I use a mini-van and a trailer 5x10 with a 3,500 lb. axle and it works great. I sold our 2500 04 Dodge and never looked back. THe trailer is so much easier to work with and when it comes to hauling dry split wood home I just fill the trailer completely full and leave it in the garage eliminating the need to move the wood again. 

No matter what you want to pull with the trailer works so much better than a truck ever has in my book. I currently have 12 sheets of drywall on it which it had 24 at the start of the week and if it were the truck that hauled the drywall I would have had to empty it and move it around and so forth but with the trailer it can be parked and I still have my vehicle to use right away. 

Also I have no shame in throwing things into the trailer where as with the truck I was always treating to nicely and was always afraid of throwing a piece of wood through the rear window or denting the side of it. NO problem with the trailer.

Seriously look into a trailer. 

We have literally saved a ton of money not having a truck anymore and it was paid for.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm getting a truck. My jeep or any other worthy suv gets just as poor of gas mileage. I can't get a trailer to the wood in our timber if I have anything less than a 4wd vehicle (for most of the year). Not only that, but I'm having a hard time finding a trailer that can haul more than 2000lbs unless I want to spend as much on a trailer as I could on a crappy pickup that can haul same weight. 

Besides, I want a truck and will probably get a bigger trailer in a couple of years, then I'll have the best of both worlds.

What kinda minivan do you have that you can tow that big of a trailer?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 1, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Still looking at trucks. split between getting a really nice 3/4 - 1 ton truck that can haul the whole family and be a daily driver for my short drive to work OR getting a heavy duty cheaper truck and keeping my car or SUV for a daily driver.
> 
> How feasible is a flatbed for hauling wood? what about one like at this link that is diamond tread and no clear way to put temp sides up, maybe just using heavy duty straps? I haul 1,000lbs of wood on my small trailer with several ratcheting straps, but I just don't know if I feel comfortable hauling 3500lbs that way, and the log lengths would have to be shortened up so i could even heft them up onto the truck (ahhh, another benefit of a trailer!) so straps just don't seem optimal.
> 
> ...



I love flatbeds in general but I'd pass on that one for hauling firewood.  

I vote get something mid-late 90s and under $10000, preferably way under $10k.  

A word or caution: with an 8ft flatbed you can overload a 3/4 truck, so be mindful of that.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 1, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> ok, still with the original question, but LOL, I think this would be better!
> http://www.autotrader.com/dealers/d...name=rondo&car_id=265571442&dealer_id=3770577



PASS on that one!

The pre-Duramax Chevy turbo diesels are pure garbage.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 1, 2009)

If you are set on a work truck and keeping your Jeep, I would be shopping late 90s full tons as opposed to 3/4 tons.   If you can find one of the F450 Super Dutys that you can put on a normal auto policy even better.  The GVWRs vary and my insurance company wouldn't let me put one that was over 14K on my policy without amending it and a much higher cost.

BTW, pulling a couple ton in my little dump trailer with a Grand Cherokee is not fun at any kind of speed.


----------



## SigElec (Nov 1, 2009)

The bed on the Ford isn't really set up to put sideboards on very handily.  Also, if you look closely at a picture of the left side of the truck you can see 2 pockets in the bed floor.  Those are the fuel fillers for each tank, so you won't be able to fuel that one with a load on it, and you will have to clean the bark and junk out of those pockets every time you go to fuel to keep from getting garbage in the fuel tanks.


----------



## Jamess67 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thats a tough choice. You could just keep what you have an make more trips. You can buy alot of gas for $6k.
I have a friend with a 2000 Ford f350 lariat, dually crew cab, long bed,4x4 for $10k. 7.3L. in Grundy county. Pm me in you want.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 2, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I'm getting a truck. My jeep or any other worthy suv gets just as poor of gas mileage. I can't get a trailer to the wood in our timber if I have anything less than a 4wd vehicle (for most of the year). Not only that, but I'm having a hard time finding a trailer that can haul more than 2000lbs unless I want to spend as much on a trailer as I could on a crappy pickup that can haul same weight.
> 
> Besides, I want a truck and will probably get a bigger trailer in a couple of years, then I'll have the best of both worlds.
> 
> What kinda minivan do you have that you can tow that big of a trailer?


according to my manual the dodge grand caravan with the weight distributing hitch can tow that much, limited by the weight in the van. I have an '06 and it has leaf springs in the back, but the ride would fool you into thinking it has coils. The grand also has the great option of the fold away seats, so you end up with an 8' flat floor, with a tarp you could grab those random roadside scores that don't require the trailer.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 2, 2009)

does a caravan come with awd?

I really don't want a van, but you really can't deny their usefulness. What do you do with 12'+ lumber, though? I guess that'd be a job for the trailer.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 2, 2009)

What about this truck?
http://apps.dealerconnection.com/de...true&vin=1FTHX26F8VEB66010&dealerPACode=20029

It's my understanding that it's a great running truck and for the price that's awesome. It's so cheap that it makes you wonder what's up with it, so yesterday i stopped by to give it a good look-over. here's why it's so cheap, tell me if any of this makes it a dealbreaker:

1. Driver seat is completely torn and metal frame showing right on the edge where you slide in, otherwise interior is pretty darn nice (I figure seat cover with foam stuck into the worn spot.)

2. The bed is on its way out. 
2a) Left and Right side both have rust and even rusted through around the wheels; 
2b) There appears to be a 5th-wheel platform mounted in the bed made of some really heavy guage steel, but strangely the rearmost portion of the steel shows me a gap down below the bed. I have no idea why this is the way it is, but it seriously looks like there was a giant hole in the bed and they covered it with this heavy steel. A look underneath shows the lateral support for the bed at that location is starting to rust out.
2c) There is no tailgate. I understand that some people take off tailgates for many reasons, but when you trade off the truck throw it in the bed. i figure the PO probably smashed it up pretty bad....

3. There is only the spring mounted type tongue hitch (i don't know proper term, but it's like what we use on the farm to tow wagons, hay racks, etc). This means no receiver for a drop hitch or my bike rack, etc.

4. Needs at least one new tire (front right) and this might be an indication of alignment (or suspension) issues.

So, I like that it comes with that toolbox, the interior seems workable, the engine is the 7.3L Diesel that i like. it's a 250, that's good. I can throw kids in the backseat if I have to. It's 4x4. Other than the bed rust, it seems to be in pretty good shape underneath.

I figure i can safely haul firewood in it, but that bed just isn't gonna last through 10 years of wood hauling, i just know it. If I can make it (the bed) last another 5 years I figure I'll have done well. I guess I can find a salvage yard for another bed, but I bet a good rust free one runs around 1000 bucks. maybe it could be demoted to second truck at that time and I could make some hillbilly treated wood flatbed.

they are asking 6k for it. KBB shows 9195 for excellent cond retail value.

I figure this:
9195
-2000 bed labor/parts/paint
-400 drivers seat
-------
6700
but even then it wouldn't be in "excellent" condition, it would just be good, which seems to be about 93% value from what I'm seeing on private party or trade-in values from kbb.

that brings it down to $6200ish.

So, it seems to be on par with what it's worth (I just didn't want to be missing something)


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 2, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> What about this truck?
> http://apps.dealerconnection.com/de...true&vin=1FTHX26F8VEB66010&dealerPACode=20029
> 
> It's my understanding that it's a great running truck and for the price that's awesome. It's so cheap that it makes you wonder what's up with it, so yesterday i stopped by to give it a good look-over. here's why it's so cheap, tell me if any of this makes it a dealbreaker:
> ...



Drive it.  Make sure to start it cold.  If it drives good and starts easy off $5000.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 2, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Drive it.  Make sure to start it cold.  If it drives good and starts easy off $5000.


up. you echoed my intentions exactly. Well, I figured I'd say I'd write a check for 4500 today, but if it's more than that i need to check with my wife and probably save some more money out of the next couple of paychecks....


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 2, 2009)

For what it's worth, at that price point and with the sort of wear you describe be prepared for this truck to nickel&dime; you at least a little.

I dunno how the used truck market is around Hamilton Il but around here very nice condition mid 90s 3/4 tons (gas engine) are everywhere for $4000-$6000. Add $4000 to that for diesel. If it's mostly a wood hauler and not a daily driver I wouldn't rule out gas engines.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a flatbed.





1970 F350 with a factory installed 9x7 platform/stake bed. I bought it almost 4 years ago for $700. I've spent a few bucks on repairs and upgrades, but it was cheaper than any trailer capable of carrying 2+ tons. I have owned a pickup for nearly 20 years now, but a flatbed is whole different deal. To be able to load a truck from the side is a huge help.  I will overload this truck before it is full of firewood. 










If you go the beater heavy duty for wood only route, I'd say you should find a DRW flatbed.

Maybe something like this.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FORD...ewItemQQptZUS_Cars_Trucks?hash=item25570e0b75
Its near Chicago, does that make it anywhere near you?
Or 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ford...ewItemQQptZUS_Cars_Trucks?hash=item3ca707dbc6


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 2, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, at that price point and with the sort of wear you describe be prepared for this truck to nickel&dime; you at least a little.
> 
> I dunno how the used truck market is around Hamilton Il but around here very nice condition mid 90s 3/4 tons (gas engine) are everywhere for $4000-$6000. Add $4000 to that for diesel. If it's mostly a wood hauler and not a daily driver I wouldn't rule out gas engines.


Oh, i'm not ruling anything out, really. It's hard to find a 3/4-1 ton around here that's used. Maybe i'm looking at the wrong time of year. i suppose i should wait until harvest is over and the farmers have a little cash to trade off their old trucks. I can find a full sized 1/2 ton pickup truck around every corner, and a flareside ranger around every bend. but I just don't see the point in buying a truck to haul 500 more lbs than my 40x48 dinky ChiCom trailer can haul.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 2, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Its near Chicago, does that make it anywhere near you?


Chicago is about 5.5 hrs. St Louis is a little close at 4.

I make it up to Milwaukee area every couple of months.

I like that second truck. I'll probably watch that auction.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 2, 2009)

What direction from Chicago are you? I spent a summer in Northwest Ill. in Mt Carrol. It is near the Wisconsin border and the Mississippi River about 4 hours West of Chicago. 
I'll say it again, a flatbed is so much easier to work with than a pickup. A dump hoist might be a plus. Mine doesn't dump, and I honestly haven't really needed it to dump yet. I can unload it pretty quickly without bending over. With sides off, I can reach and pull the wood out with my pulp hook. I carry an 8' long 2x12 to ramp the big chunks up, or I split the big ones into manageable sizes while I load.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 2, 2009)

I know where Mt. Carrol is, i lived in Rockford during my internship and worked in Byron. Hamilton is right where Illinois, Iowa, and Missouri meet.

I was wondering how strong those headache racks tend to be on flatbeds. Could you throw an electric winch up there for dragging logs up a ramp?


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 2, 2009)

I chose the whole buy one truck that hauls what I need, including the family, and daily driven to work 8 miles on way route. It really is cheaper than buying two vehicles if your commute is short. I like a big truck anyway.

The thing I like about the chevys is that the bed height is lower and allows you to load and unload easier.

You can always use a stout truck and a trailer to haul cords at a time.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 2, 2009)

Mine is only a rack body, so the headache rack would not support a winch. I have dragged stuff onto mine with a come along chained to the sides of the bed. Don't know about others.


----------



## moosetrek (Nov 3, 2009)

Unless it's a smokin' deal, I'd pick a gas over a diesel for a few reasons:
1. You won't be putting enough hours/miles on to really notice the difference
2.  You'll find a much better price on a used gas, big block ford/cheyvy/dodge than diesel.  You'll get one in better shape, with less miles, and probably more comforts.  Tho only thing the diesel gets you is longecity (though most gas motors will last a long time if maintained), and slightly better mpg.
3. Another consideration is weight.  Your Gross Vehicle Weight (total that the vehicle can weigh loaded) is the weight of the vehicle plus the weight of the cargo and passengers.  Diesels tend to weigh a lot more (3-400#) than gas engines, reducing how much wood you can carry by that same amount.
4. Diesels, weighing more, tend to sink faster and deeper in mud (ask me how I know).  You already mentioned 4WD is a necessary thing for most months on your wood lot. "Heavy duty" trucks are much different 4wd vehicles than a jeep; my little Toyota will go lots of places my Dodge diesel will, and should, not - of course, it won't haul a couple tons of wood out behind it either.
As for the gas engines, I'd rate them:
#1 - Chevy 8.1L (496) from 2001-2008, or Chevy 454 pre-2001
#2 - Ford V10
#3 - Chevy 6.0
#4 - Dodge V10
#5 - Ford 460

Good luck-


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 3, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> does a caravan come with awd?
> 
> I really don't want a van, but you really can't deny their usefulness. What do you do with 12'+ lumber, though? I guess that'd be a job for the trailer.


no they gave up AWD to put the wells in that the seats fold into, (it was less than 20% of sales anyway), 12' lumber goes on the roof rack, or out the back door. I hauled my 15' canoe, with a pick up truck bed extender on the receiver hitch, sticking out the tailgate, with one side of the rear seat folded, enough of the canoe was in the van to hold it there.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Nov 3, 2009)

I had rather use my flatbed to haul wood than anything else I have. The bed is high but if I can load it with the tractor front end loader, that isn't a problem. If you want to go diesel, the Ford 7.3L Powerstroke is difficult to top and if diesel keeps going up in price, the trucks will get cheaper again just as they did the last time it went up. This load of Beech was loaded by hand and still wasn't too much of a problem.


----------



## Rickochet (Nov 30, 2009)

4' X 8' trailer with 24" sideboards works well for me!  It easily hauls more than 1/2 of a cord.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Dec 1, 2009)

I would stick with a trailer . You probably burn 4/5 cord a year that's like 5 loads either way truck or dump trailer .  I have  all types of equipment and im a big sob and i cant load a full size truck of free rounds road side. 
 You just cant throw large rounds 4' in the air . 
  I still go home and get some young boys  to help  .     little john is 14 years old 6' 1" 220 lbs .  I hook up a dump trailer to my wife's Excursion  and go for some wood .  We roll the logs up equipment ramps . Most of the time i load the dump trucks with a skid steer . 
 I like to load log lengths on my flat bed 18' long .       
 Old trucks are a expensive   proposition  ,  I get truck parts at cost and still wont keep a truck passed 90,000 miles . 
            John


----------



## Chargerman (Dec 1, 2009)

I live about 20 miles from my wood supply and this is one of the trucks we use in the woods and on the road. It is a 1988 Dodge W350 4 x 4 with a 360, NP435 4 speed, and 4.56 gears. The Ramsey winch will pull logs out in the open if needed and the contractors dump bed takes a nice load of wood. It is also used for snowplowing so it serves a lot of purposes. 

I don't think loading it is that hard because we are in hilly country. Often times I find myself throwing wood down on to the truck anyway. I dump the loads 3' from were I stack it so that is convenient to. 

2nd pic is my dad's 1995 Dodge 3500 4 x 4 with a V10 and a 5 speed that has a 10' Gallion dump box. That truck is way too nice to take out in the woods but it works well for stuff we cut or split out in the open.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 1, 2009)

Chargerman, funny you post a picture of your old dodge. My dad said I can have his old dodge if I want it. He says it runs just fine. I'm not ready to take him up on the offer though, because the cab rusted through something fierce. (picture being able to stop it fred flintstone style.....If I had access to another dodge I'd cut some major floor out of the donor and weld it into his truck, but that's getting into the realm of "more work than it's worth. We're talking more than just some flat steel to fix a hole. Picture something more like two feet missing from driver door bottom inward. I took a couple of cell phone pictures, let me see if i can get them uploaded.

His is a 4x4 and is a Dodge PowerRam 350. I don't know much about older dodges, but i imagine that's just a run of the mill 1 ton Dodge truck from 1985 (i think that's the year he told me)

It was a service truck with plow, but both the boxes and plow now live on his mid 90s 3/4 ton Dodge with the Cummins engine in it.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 1, 2009)

apologies for the crappy pictures of the crappy truck.


----------



## moosetrek (Dec 1, 2009)

You might spend a few hundred $ on a trailer, or have the truck fixed up pretty well (floorboards, tuneup, etc.) for the same $ and be set either way.


----------



## Chargerman (Dec 1, 2009)

If it were mine I would pull that whole cab and doghouse off that Dodge and find a cheap 2wd long box of the same vintage that was solid. You can find them for next to nothing. That way you get a box and drop the whole thing on that 1 ton frame and have a solid truck. In fact, I actually did that with one of my other plow trucks. 

Depends on how much work you want to do. Mine took a weekend.

Or look for another one. Around here $1000-1500 would buy something pretty decent in a 80's Dodge 4x4 3/4 ton gasser for hauling wood. The '88 I just posted a picture of was $3,200 last spring. That is for a 70,000 mile dually one ton truck with a 8' Meyer plow, dump box, and the winch. Runs and drives great but it is a heavy work truck. If you want something that is more of an all purpose truck then something from the late 90's on would be best IMO.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 2, 2009)

Charger,

what do you think? Offer maybe $2000? pretty low miles. See some rust starting at the bottom of the doors and around the wheel well. Wish it was a private seller, I bet the dealership gave him probably 1000 for it.

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=u&car_id=268639714&dealer_id=85525


----------



## Chargerman (Dec 2, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Charger,
> 
> what do you think? Offer maybe $2000? pretty low miles. See some rust starting at the bottom of the doors and around the wheel well. Wish it was a private seller, I bet the dealership gave him probably 1000 for it.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=u&car_id=268639714&dealer_id=85525



I would pass on that one. Who knows if that odometer has went over or not. Dealers and older stuff just turn me off. Like you said, they probably have a $1000 or less in it. I buy most of my stuff off Craigslist or locally. I bet you could find something better for much less, especially in this economy.

Here is a picture of one I just passed on. It is a former DNR 1988 Dodge W350 360 4bbl automatic that was rock solid and had a newer aluminum flatbed with sideracks. It was almost too nice for wood hauling and had no rust, new tires, and nice paint. That went for $2300 with 82,000 miles. I would have bought it but we have enough trucks as it is. 

FWIW buying a 1 ton over a 3/4 ton makes a big difference to me in a older 4x4 80's Dodges. The one ton will have a lockout Dana 60 front axle and a 205 cast iron gear driven transfer case. Most of the 3/4 gassers have a Dana 44 front and an aluminum transfer case. Probably not a big deal for most people but I want the heaviest trucks I can get and they are are cheap enough so why not get the best. Every now and then $2500 will get a Cummins diesel up here with the same or less rust than that dealer truck has. The diesels are built like a 1 ton no matter what.

Good luck.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 2, 2009)

I still say that if you are looking for a truck that will primarily be a wood hauler, a flatbed with sideracks will serve you better than a pickup. Either Ford of Dodge 1 tons come with pretty stout drivetrains.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Dec 2, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I still say that if you are looking for a truck that will primarily be a wood hauler, a flatbed with sideracks will serve you better than a pickup. Either Ford of Dodge 1 tons come with pretty stout drivetrains.



I agree totally. If you use a truck to haul "stuff" instead of just being a grocery getter and ever get accustomed to having a flatbed, it will be difficult to readjust to anything else. They are handier than a pocket on a shirt.


----------



## Chargerman (Dec 2, 2009)

JeffRey30747 said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X3

In case I didn't make that clear before.


----------



## Chargerman (Dec 2, 2009)

Danno,

Here is one on the Peoria Craigslist.

http://peoria.craigslist.org/cto/1490270392.html

Might be good or maybe not. You never really know until you look. 1989 got fuel injection for the 360 too.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 2, 2009)

Chargerman said:
			
		

> Danno,
> 
> Here is one on the Peoria Craigslist.
> 
> ...


heck, for 800 bucks I could make a complete one with dad's dodge and still have that atv he speaks of. I forwded this to dad, who might be going to that area before I could.


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a 12v Cummins, a 7'x14' 14k GVW dump trailer, and a 12' landscaping trailer.  Depending on the wood I'm grabbing, each has it's strengths and weaknesses, but the truck is always on the site!  So if I could only have one, I'd obviously take the truck.  About 1/3 of the time the truck might be the easiest way to get the wood out anyway.

I'll also say it's hard to beat the old Dodges for hauling wood!


----------



## Chargerman (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice truck Wet1!

Hope we aren't getting too far off topic but I am a Dodge boy. Here is one of my other old Dodge trucks. This was my wood hauler before getting the dually with the flatbed. It is a 1976 W200 that has a 400 automatic and full time 4wd. It has a the heavy frame and Dana 60 front axle. I got it mainly because it has a hydraulic dump bed. It never worked real well for firewood because the splits would jam up back by the tailgate so I would have to jump in while the bed was up and force the pile out. I did ride the pile down a couple times.

I used it a lot last year when I was renovating my house. Now it pulls the lawnmowers, hauls leaves, and misc stuff.

This picture was taken with the Kubota diesel in the back with the box scraper on it and our lawnmower and trailer on. The springs settled about 3" and the Kubato weighs around 1500lbs. She would handle a load of wood just fine.

The Kubota tractor is what we use out in the woods with a old 16' trailer when the truck won't fit.


----------



## raven (Dec 3, 2009)

i love my 42 yr old flat bed . i use both a pickup and my flat bed, ill take the flat bed hands down. easy to load and hauls a dam good load. when needed i hook up a 16ft tandem to the old Ford and she just walks on with a full load. honestly i dont think you can go wrong with a 1 ton flat bed
with a winch and at least a 11 or 12 ft bed... lol there every where,last week i was in the Up looking at land and got in hot water with the other half
because i stopped and looked at a 96 ford i ton dually 12 ft flatbed in great shape, dam nice truck for 2500... still may buy it.  lol wont be the first or last time im in the dog house.


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 3, 2009)

Eventually I'm probably going to have to get a truck of some sort, but the big problem I've always had w/ pickups and flat beds is that you have an open bed that is exposed to the weather, and offers an invitation to acquisitive passers-by to help themselves to whatever you've got in the back...  (Yes, you can get tool boxes and such, but that cuts into the cargo capacity, and so on...)  

What I've been feeling really tempted by is one of the Izusu style box trucks, probably w/ one of the 4-cyl diesels, and a 12-16' box - supposedly they will haul a bunch, (slowly, but so what...)  with everything enclosed, and one can hook up a large trailer to them as well...  Seems like a general win / win, but I don't have a real good feel about how to find a decent one in terms of sources, or how best to evaluate beyond the cosmetics...

Gooserider


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice rig Charger!  I wish I had that little diesel, I occasionally need something like that... I just have a hard time justifying it where I live, and space is at a premium these days.

Goose,
I've looked into a couple of those little trucks over the years.  A 4x4 version would be pretty nice, but they are a little large (overall) with the box and they seem to fetch a go premium for them, regardless of the brand.  And as you mentioned, they are really slow.  No big deal when hauling wood, but sometimes 60mph just doesn't cut it for me...


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 4, 2009)

Dad's text message response to the dodge was "front ends are crap on rams figure it needs 1500 repair"

I've never heard this before, but even when your dad is 100% wrong you still have to listen to him so you never have to hear an "i told you so" from him.

A. What's he talking about?
B. what should I be looking for in the front end to make sure it's ok?


----------



## Chargerman (Dec 4, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Dad's text message response to the dodge was "front ends are crap on rams figure it needs 1500 repair"
> 
> I've never heard this before, but even when your dad is 100% wrong you still have to listen to him so you never have to hear an "i told you so" from him.
> 
> ...



If your dad's comment is from the 1994 models on then I can see some truth in that although that is probably more of a wear and tear issue than "junk". I can't imagine anything in any of the older Dodge's that would cost that much short of a total ring and pinion failure. If that happens go buy another used front end. Considering they are more or less the same leaf spring solid axle Dana 44 and 60 designs that the Chevys had I don't know what makes a Dodge any worse. For the record...I have or have had over 10 of the 72-93 style Dodge 4x4's. One had 280,000 miles on it and another one has 230000 miles+ on it. None of the trucks had had anything go other than the occasional front knuckle, steering gear, or brake replacement. Nothing close to $1500. Most of these trucks have ran plows, hauled wood, trailers etc. and are not babied.

If you are looking for a weak point IMO it would be the 4 speed overdrive automatic trannies. They are not the best and are costly to rebuild. I would rather have manual tranny trucks when work is involved. The old 3 speed 727 automatics are pretty good...just don't rock them when you get stuck or the reverse band can let go. I have had two blow and that is what did it both times.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Charger, that's exactly the kind of info I needed. Dad knows his 96/97 (in dunno what year) Dodge inside and out, but I don't know how well he knows the other years.


----------



## Chargerman (Dec 4, 2009)

Check this old girl out. 

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/cto/1494696984.html

Not a 4wd but this thing would haul enough wood for the whole winter with a 12' flatbed. LOL


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 7, 2009)

I've never had a single front end issue with my 97 and it has been used for plowing and hauling a lot of wood.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 13, 2010)

is it totally pointless to get an f250 that has a short bed? I might have access to a really good deal on a 2002 f250 Crew Cab 4x4 with 54,000 miles but it has a short bed.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 13, 2010)

Just stack higher and/or pull a trailer.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 13, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> is it totally pointless to get an f250 that has a short bed? I might have access to a really good deal on a 2002 f250 Crew Cab 4x4 with 54,000 miles but it has a short bed.



It's not _my_ preference, but I wouldn't say "totally pointless."  You can put side rails on it and increase it's firewood capacity greatly.

To reach the level of "totally pointless" you'd have to find a 1/2 ton.


----------



## deck2 (Jan 13, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> is it totally pointless to get an f250 that has a short bed? I might have access to a really good deal on a 2002 f250 Crew Cab 4x4 with 54,000 miles but it has a short bed.



Danno you can load up the bed and still be able to tow alot of weight w/a 3/4 ton that is properly set up for towing a trailer, I have a 05 3/4 ton GMC Crew Cab w/6.0 and use it for hauling wood, snowmobiles and the kids. I replaced a 97 Ranger extended cab. It is nice to load up the truck and trailer  & not overloading the truck and still being able to stop it all safely at highway speeds!! Can load up the truck with over a face cord and still tow the dump trailer with a full cord, plus have a tool box so I have a place for the saws, axe, wedge, gas and oil.  The first time I drove the truck over 20 miles it was hooked to a trailer towing the old truck to my brothers that bought it! 

If you can pick up the F250 for a decent price and it will eliminate paying insurance & maint. on 2 vehicles you should buy it,  I thought long and hard before I replaced my old truck, it ran good and I did move alot of wood with it, but I now move in one trip what would have taken 4 or 5 and I can do it safely  And my wife says having a "Big Boy Truck is a stroke on my Manhood"  and she is right! (but don't let her know that)


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 25, 2010)

at this rate I may be old and gray before I commit to a truck. Still interested in 

2002 F250 Lariat CC 4x4 with a short bed 
or
2000 GMC 2500 ExCab 4x4 with a short bed

two completely different trucks, IMO.

Ford has the crew cab, a V-10, leather interior, and is newer with fewer miles (54K). it is a salvage stolen vehicle and looked like minimal body damage, and the engine appears to be in excellent shape (per the seller, who is a local guy that i trust). he's doing the body work as we speak and giving it a new paint job. He bought the car at auction in Arizona. His guess is that it was a border runner.

GMC has no niceties other than power windows and locks. It's an extended cab, the fabric interior is immaculate and so is the body.

Looking up specs tells me that the GMC has a max payload of 3312 vs the Ford's 2360. Standard towing is about the same, max towing favors the Ford by 2400lbs.

Ford has a 2" receiver, but the GMC has a DMI bumper. This bugs me because I want to use a drop hitch and my bike rack.

Can I comfortably fit kids in the back of the GMC for long trips? It wouldn't be a regular thing, but it would happen at some point, i know.

The only reason I'm having a hard time with this is because the Ford asking price is 12,900 and the GMC is 8,900. I bet I can't get the Ford down much more than that from what he's said about it, but I'm thinking 7500 cash probably gets the GMC without any problems. I'd have to finance part of the Ford and could probably pay off most of it rather quickly.....

I just dunno. really only posting because this truck search thing is a PITA. a million different choices and a million different directions I could go.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 25, 2010)

I am a Ford guy so My comments will be biased. Generally speaking, the crew cab will be better for people than Extended cab. I have an extended cab F250 and the back seat is really best used by dogs and baggage, not full grown, or even 1/2 grown people. Having a short bed on a 3/4 ton truck seems like a waste of truck to me unless you are gonna haul your wood in a trailer. Even a long bed truck fills up pretty fast, especially if you are loading bigger rounds into it. The Ford, if it is rebuilt well, sounds like a much nicer truck, and might be worth the extra money, if you want to spend it. The V10 is very powerful.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 25, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> at this rate I may be old and gray before I commit to a truck. Still interested in
> 
> 2002 F250 Lariat CC 4x4 with a short bed
> or
> ...




I would completely pass on the ext-cab/shortbed configuration.  If you're going to have a short bed you might as well have 4 real doors.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> I would completely pass on the ext-cab/shortbed configuration.  If you're going to have a short bed you might as well have 4 real doors.


I kinda agree, BUT every extra bit of cab takes away from max payload.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 26, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the little bed, payload won't be much of an issue unless you stack your firewood in the back seat too!


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 26, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the more I think about it the more I don't mind it being a short bed. I'd prefer a LB, but it's not a deal breaker for me. using rough numbers let's call a bed 5ft wide and a short bed 6ft and a long bed 8ft let's call them both 2ft deep. So a LB should be able to hold (up to the rails) 5x8x2 =80cuft, and a SB should be able to hold 5x6x2 = 80cuft.

So, to load a LB's stuff into a SB i could just add 8 inches to the side.

A cord of wood would be just over 2ft over the rails on a SB and just over 1ft on the LB. So, looks like payload is an issue, because I'm not gonna be scared one bit to throw boards on the sides to haul wood.

This doesn't change anything, really, just discussing it. My perfect truck would still be a fully loaded 4x4 1-ton, crew cab, long bed, diesel, low miles truck for about 7K. the list of wants is unreasonable, so i have to make compromises somewhere, I just go back and forth on where to make those compromises.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 26, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yer killin' me Bro.  

1) You're loading a shortbed.  I doubt you will ever have occasion to hit it's "max" payload.

2) If you're THAT worried about payload then nut up and get a long bed or better yet, a 1 ton, or better yet a flatbed one ton.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 26, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My standard long bed measures 8' x 6' x 1.5' 

I have 12" side racks and get just over a cord per load if I mound it.


----------



## Tony H (Jan 26, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I'm getting a truck. My jeep or any other worthy suv gets just as poor of gas mileage. I can't get a trailer to the wood in our timber if I have anything less than a 4wd vehicle (for most of the year). Not only that, but I'm having a hard time finding a trailer that can haul more than 2000lbs unless I want to spend as much on a trailer as I could on a crappy pickup that can haul same weight.
> 
> Besides, I want a truck and will probably get a bigger trailer in a couple of years, then I'll have the best of both worlds.
> 
> What kinda minivan do you have that you can tow that big of a trailer?



I use a full size conversion van to pull around my 15' dual axle trailer and have had at several thousand pounds on the trailer .
You can often find a trailer like this for  less than a thousand dollars. I also have considered a truck but as nice as that would be the extra expense is quite large while the trailer cost next to nothing I just use the plate off one of my boat trailers. FYI I have a 4wheeler with smaller trailer for in the woods and can haul them on the trailer. 
The other point that was mentioned having the trailer loaded and just unhooking it til later has come in handy many times when I would not be able to unload and don't want to go driving all around with a full load of wood in the truck bed.
After all that I still might buy a truck in the future just because I want one, an F350 quad cab diesel with an 8' bed and a plow sounds good.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah, trailer schmailer. I already have a small one of those and access to several others if it's a planned haul. I don't know if my dream F350 has a plow on it or not....well, i guess that if I'm dreaming, it might as well. that could come in handy.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 26, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> *yeah, trailer schmailer.* I already have a small one of those and access to several others if it's a planned haul. I don't know if my dream F350 has a plow on it or not....well, i guess that if I'm dreaming, it might as well. that could come in handy.



'zactly


----------



## mayhem (Jan 26, 2010)

Just tossing my two cents.

I have a 3/4 ton extended cab standard (aka 6.5' short) bed Chevy 4x4.  Its my wood hauler, snowplow, rock hauling, occasional stump or boulder puller and daily driver.  I keep a bed toolbox in there for outside the cab storage and with that, the truck is a viable grocery getter.  With the toolbox out I cna use it to haul about a half cord of carefully stacked wood...if I load it up to the rails and mound it in the middle.  Its a nearly ideal machine for what I want to do with it...confy to ride in, strong enough that I know I'm not going to break it by using it and with the extended cab its also got room for 5 adults...the back seat in the Chevy/GMC trucks is quite a bit longer than the Ford/Dodge trucks of the similar vintage...not sure about today's trucks.  The short bed is nice because I can put alot of stuff in it, but the wheelbase is basically the same as that of a regular cab long bed truck, so its still maneuvarable enough to live with...I wouldn't want to use my snow plow on a extended or crew cab with an 8' bed...too many turns.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 27, 2010)

Got a call from the dealer last night. They just got a 1999 F350 crew cab with an aluminum flatbed on it. it has the diesel 7.3L but he said they are replacing two injectors. He says it has 150,000 (or something like that) miles on it and that it is so clean it will knock my socks off. they are asking 10,900 unless they need to do more work to it than the injectors. I dunno about the flatbed. I like the concept, but what do you do with a flatbed if you want to haul any luggage (like a trip to my parent's farm). Do you strap a cargo box on it or something?

damn, i'm picky. is anyone else getting sick of my postings in this stupid thread? I am.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a couple plastic cargo boxes from Home depot that I use on flatbed or in the box of my pickup. They were about $50 and are lockable. I think you just found your truck. Post some pics if you can.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 27, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I have a couple plastic cargo boxes from Home depot that I use on flatbed or in the box of my pickup. They were about $50 and are lockable. I think you just found your truck. Post some pics if you can.


I knew you'd like this truck, lol.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 27, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flatbed and Ford usually get my attention. :lol:


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Jan 27, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Flatbed and Ford usually get my attention. :lol:



+1 I think you are on the right track now  

I am planning on getting the lockable underbed tool box for mine but 24” is all that will fit and it will probably contain chains, binders and straps so if you want something for luggage, a jobox might be your best (not your cheapest or most economical) bet.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 27, 2010)

JeffRey30747 said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll probably end up using some t-111 and 2x2s to make a lockable box that can easily be thrown up there when a trip is in order. I think i would make it so that it would open from the sides.

I haven't seen this truck, but when I asked if there were toolboxes under the bed or not he said he never paid attention, but would get back to me.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 27, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Got a call from the dealer last night. They just got a 1999 F350 crew cab with an aluminum flatbed on it. it has the diesel 7.3L but he said they are replacing two injectors. He says it has 150,000 (or something like that) miles on it and that it is so clean it will knock my socks off. they are asking 10,900 unless they need to do more work to it than the injectors. I dunno about the flatbed. *I like the concept, but what do you do with a flatbed if you want to haul any luggage (like a trip to my parent's farm)*. Do you strap a cargo box on it or something?
> 
> damn, i'm picky. is anyone else getting sick of my postings in this stupid thread? I am.



Or, I dunno, maybe some side racks?


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 27, 2010)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only if the weather is nice and i drive slow on the gravel roads.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 27, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, I'm done.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> OK, I'm done.


What?!?!?! since when are you ever done? i don't buy it. this is only page 6 and i'm not done shooting down your suggestions. hang around until page 8. this is just getting interesting.


----------



## mayhem (Jan 28, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I dunno about the flatbed. I like the concept, but what do you do with a flatbed if you want to haul any luggage (like a trip to my parent's farm). Do you strap a cargo box on it or something?



Lots of choices, depends on your needs.  You could grab one of those rooftop cargo boxes that used to be real popular back in the day, toss it on the bed and strap it down...they were usually wedge shaped to try to convince car owners that they were helping their aerodynamics (usually they weren't), but if you put it on backwards so it tapers down to the back of the truck, you might actually help your highway economy some by reducing the area of highest turbulence on a truck, right were the cab ends.  

If you just have a couple poeple you might have plenty of room inside the cab...a crew cab is a pretty big interior.

For hauling wood, there should be some sort of stake mounts on the bed, so you cna make your own fences and put them on when you have to, take them off when you don't need them.  So long as you're confortable driving a really long truck with a big diesel as your daily driver then you should seriously consider this truck...if it checks out mechanically of course.

Good luck, and get us some photos.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 28, 2010)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Lots of choices, depends on your needs.  You could grab one of those rooftop cargo boxes that used to be real popular back in the day, toss it on the bed and strap it down...they were usually wedge shaped to try to convince car owners that they were helping their aerodynamics (usually they weren't), but if you put it on backwards so it tapers down to the back of the truck, you might actually help your highway economy some by reducing the area of highest turbulence on a truck, right were the cab ends.
> 
> If you just have a couple poeple you might have plenty of room inside the cab...a crew cab is a pretty big interior.
> 
> ...


yeah, I'm seriously considering this. I'd be hauling wife and kids. If i had sides thrown up on it, then I'd throw the dog in the back, too. I think I can manage with a DIY box in the back for traveling. I'll get more pics and info as soon as I get them. Up to this point all I know is what I learned on the phone. haven't seen it, and the dealer hasn't seen it since it was traded in and now in the shop it sits, waiting on those injectors.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 6, 2010)

grrr. just stopped at the dealership today in order to see that truck. First of all the aluminum flatbed it awesome. the body looks nice, the interior looks pretty nasty, but maybe that could have cleaned up. The mechanic told me that they just (earlier today) discovered that it does not need new injectors, but that one of the cylinders is trashed. If I can get it for the price they "estimated" it would be and it has a new engine in it then I'm ok with that. I doubt that will happen. I'm probably gonna have to cross this off the list.

The other local option is a nicer looking F250 long bed with a topper on it. it's got some cheap looking brush guard in the front and has leather. Overall it's a really nice looking truck, but it's got the 5.4L in it. I'm not a fan of that engine. if it had the V10 or the diesel, i'd be on board. So, back to the search.


----------

